# Rendern eine(r/s) Counter-Strike Waffe/Models ?



## Waffenheld (15. Oktober 2004)

Hi, hab da mal paar Anfänger fragen hoffe ihr könnt mir die beantworten ^^

Ich wollte an erster stelle fragen wie ich Counter-Strike Waffen und Models Rendern kann oder einfach besser aus sehen lassen kann weil wenn die vom HL Model Viewer gespeichert werden sehen die sch***** aus : / ?

Welche Programme brauch ich dazu um diese Bilder (Models und Waffen etc.) zu Rendern oder wie des heist und wie geht das so ungefähr?

SorrY fals ich da was falsch angesprochen hab und es ganz anders geht bin noch recht neu :/

MfG Waffi


----------



## Manoo (19. Oktober 2004)

Ich weiß nicht genau was du mit rendern meinst, aber wenn du neue Waffenmodels für Counter- Strike bauen willst,  würde ich dir da "Milkshape 3d" empfehlen. Ist glaub ich sogar Freeware. Du solltest mal in google auf Suche gehen!
Ein anderes Tool wäre da vielleicht noch "gmax" von discret! Ebenfalls mal googeln.

Die beiden oben genannten Programme sind aber nicht renderfähig. Um zu rendern benötigst du schon ein etwas mächtigeres Programm wie z. B. Cinema 4d oder 3DS max.

Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen

Gruß Manoo


----------

